# Big grouper on One Shot



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Had a fun trip with an old army buddy today. 0-1 on whites then switched to bottom fishing. Took both of us to get this joker off the bottom.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good one !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG sweet samwhich!!!!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Good Job Adam, I bet he is stoked. Congrates to both of you.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

What did he weigh?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome copperbelly.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome job Adam !!! good to here form ya out there and Emmanuel showed us that pick last night when were cleaning fish, glad you got that one out . We had no luck with the big ones , just donated 8-9 hooks. That's ok I know where they live and im going back for my hooks real soon unless Delynn gets them first.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a fine one!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

recess said:


> Awesome job Adam !!! good to here form ya out there and Emmanuel showed us that pick last night when were cleaning fish, glad you got that one out . We had no luck with the big ones , just donated 8-9 hooks. That's ok I know where they live and im going back for my hooks real soon unless Delynn gets them first.



Good talking to you as well, we lost a few others as well but that's how it goes. Those big fish have the upper hand out there! That fish had 4 other hooks in his mouth when we brought him up!



CatCrusher said:


> What did he weigh?


He obviously maxed out my 30lb boga so I weighed each filet, 12lbs each, and the carcass was 29lbs, totaled up to 53. I really didn't think he would go that big, I put him right around 40. That weight could be off by a pound or two in either direction but I figure it's pretty close anyways.



Capt. Delynn said:


> Good Job Adam, I bet he is stoked. Congrates to both of you.



Thanks Delynn, we would have never got him up without applying what I learned from you!


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

When's the cookout?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

almo100 said:


> When's the cookout?


Heck I threw two scamp filets in the oven when I walked in the door last night. Ready when I got out of the shower!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Gotta love the big ones....grouper baskets anyone?..lol


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Not sure how I missed this post, but that is a nice fish ! Thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I think this pic shows his size a bit better


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck getting the other big ones, surely they will be shut down next.

Frydaddy


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

He got a mouth like my sister n law!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## holdisheadup (May 25, 2014)

Nice fish


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Man, GREAT fish!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------

